# I just bought a silverton 620 grill.



## wily5150 (Oct 17, 2021)

I've had the traeger silverton 620 pellet grill for a week. I've never owned a pellet grill before. I tried to smoke a pork butt last night. It was a 4.5 pound roast. It should have taken 4-5 hours. I put it on at 1 pm, I took it off and called it quits at 10 pm. Everything seemed to go alright through the cook. At 7 pm I thought this is taking way to long. I had the probe for the 620 in the roast keeping an eye on the internal temp. Around 9 pm the internal temp hit 170, then it started going down. Once it hit 162 I had enough, I pulled the roast off the grill and called it quits. What did I do wrong? Like I said, I'm a newbee. I googled how to smoke a pork roast, and I followed the directions to the t. I forgot the mention I had to different probes in the roast, one from the grill, the other one I bought after I bought the grill. They bought showed the same reading. I finally inserted a meat thermometer in the roast, It showed the same temp. Either I'm clueless, or something is wrong with this grill. If anyone has any imput on this problem please let me know, thanks.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 17, 2021)

You are incorrect about "it should take 4-5 hours". Depending on what temp you were cooking at. Which I didn't see you mention. Is it a boneless butt?


----------



## ofelles (Oct 17, 2021)

I don't think you did anything wrong.  I do not know what temp you were cooking at  or what grill you are use to smoking on (or temp).
For me it doesn't matter if the butt is 7lbs or 20 at 225F it takes at least 10 hours and up to 16.  At 170F you hit the stall and it is normal for the temp to drop same.   At this pint you could wrap it to speed it up or ride it out.  Some people smoke them at 275F to 300F to speed the process but with a pellet grill, the higher the temp the less smoke it produces.
Next time keep going until you get to probe tender at anywhere from 195F to about 203F.
Don't get up butts are easy and forgiving.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 17, 2021)

^^ What they said.^^


----------



## wily5150 (Oct 17, 2021)

ofelles said:


> I don't think you did anything wrong.  I do not know what temp you were cooking at  or what grill you are use to smoking on (or temp).
> For me it doesn't matter if the butt is 7lbs or 20 at 225F it takes at least 10 hours and up to 16.  At 170F you hit the stall and it is normal for the temp to drop same.  At this pint you could wrap it to speed it up or ride it out.  Some people smoke them aat 275F to 300F to speed the process but with a pellet grill, the higher the temp the less smoke it produces.
> Next time keep going until you get to probe tender at anywhere from 195F to about 203F.
> Don't get up butts are easy and forgiving.


I have a traeger 620 Silverton. I started out at 220, after a few hours I started ramping the temp up to 220 in small increments


----------



## wily5150 (Oct 17, 2021)

wily5150 said:


> I have a traeger 620 Silverton. I started out at 220, after a few hours I started ramping the temp up to 220 in small increments


I started out at 200 then ramped up to 220


----------



## wily5150 (Oct 17, 2021)

wily5150 said:


> I started out at 200 then ramped up to 220


Why did the internal temp drop from 170 to 162? Thanks for helping


----------



## ofelles (Oct 17, 2021)

Water starts evaporating fast and it cools the surface of the meat which slows the cooking process.  Hence the stall.  At least that is my understanding


----------



## kruizer (Oct 17, 2021)

^^^^^^What he said.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 17, 2021)

Did you have another (calibrated) thermometer inside to verify you were actually at 200-225°  or just going by the set temp ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2021)

For Pulled Pork, your goal will be an IT of 200-205 for Probe Tender. Smoking at any temp below 225 is adding smoke but is not raising the IT at the pace you were expecting. 
Options with your Pellet Grill? Smoke at 200°F for a couple hours, then jump to 250-275° to finish the cook. Or, get yourself an A-MAZE-N Tube Smoke Generator, and burn your Pellets in the tube for flavor, with the Smoker running 250°+. You will get your desired flavor and shortened Cook Time...JJ


----------



## wily5150 (Oct 18, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Did you have another (calibrated) thermometer inside to verify you were actually at 200-225°  or just going by the set temp ?


I had two different probes in it which read close to the same temp. Then I put a thermometer in it which read the same temp.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2021)

wily5150 said:


> I had two different probes in it which read close to the same temp. Then I put a thermometer in it which read the same temp.


Yes in the roast, but did you have a digital inside cook chamber to actually tell you what your pit temp was? Just guessing but maybe wasn't running at the 200-225° that you had it set for? ? ?


----------



## wily5150 (Oct 19, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Yes in the roast, but did you have a digital inside cook chamber to actually tell you what your pit temp was? Just guessing but maybe wasn't running at the 200-225° that you had it set for? ? ?


I going with the read out on the grill. It tells you the temp of the interior grill. Traeger 620 silverton


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 19, 2021)

wily5150 said:


> I going with the read out on the grill. It tells you the temp of the interior grill. Traeger 620 silverton


I would verify pit temp with a calibrated thermometer for piece of mind so you know if you're set at a certain temp, that it is running at that temp. I checked different zones, front/back left/ right in my RT 590 and the right side definitely runs hotter than the left. Anyhow, good luck with future smokes and we all like pictures.


----------

